# Road map to Media Share?



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anybody know what Directv has in store for Media Share? Any info would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to decide to stick it out with Media Share or move to a dedicated media extender like WDTV Live.

Is there a dedicated programming team working on it?

When do you think we might expected a new update?

It is a little slow, is that just because it's in Beta and the code is not optimized?

Any significant additions/features added?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally, I'd prefer that D* stop all work on Media Share. There are many better alternatives out there today - why reinvent the wheel?

I have many thousands (all legal!) of songs on my server, and Media Share croaks all the time.

I've found my XBOX to be much better as a media player/extender. Even better, I have my PC hooked up to my HDTV and I control WMC with my Logitech remote and mouse.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

do not plan your system around media share, you'll not be happy.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

when I upgraded to HD and got the HR23 I was not expecting media share. It was a pleasant surprise that I got to see picts, music, movies from my computer. Now that I have it I want it to be better :hurah:

Maybe I should just get the wdtv live? However, I really like integrated devices so I don't have to be juggling remotes. Media Share could be really cool but if its not going to be supported it's a bummer.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

mrfatboy said:


> when I upgraded to HD and got the HR23 I was not expecting media share. It was a pleasant surprise that I got to see picts, music, movies from my computer. Now that I have it I want it to be better :hurah:
> 
> Maybe I should just get the wdtv live? However, I really like integrated devices so I don't have to be juggling remotes. Media Share could be really cool but if its not going to be supported it's a bummer.


The thing is... As far as I can tell/know anyway. DirecTV is playing with Media Share.
Its very possible that if they can't get all the bugs worked out, it'll turn into Caller ID: 'If it works it works, if not its your problem'. Or, it could get scrapped. And one day we'll download a NR/CE (software update) without it.

So the best thing we can all tell you is, if you want a Media Share type option, look into a different provider who is dedicated to the project. The XBox has it I beleive if you're a Microsoft fan. I believe the PS3 has similar options and its a blu-ray player. Spend $300 on a netbook and plug it into your TV for a mediacenter PC hahahaha.

But the point is, as previously stated, don't count on DirecTV for Media Share.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a PS3 and an XBOX 360... The XBOX 360 is SOOOO much better than the PS3 as a media player.

Of course, the PS3 is probably the best blu-ray player 99% of us would ever need.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I've found my XBOX to be much better as a media player/extender. Even better, I have my PC hooked up to my HDTV and I control WMC with my Logitech remote and mouse.


I'm curious about how you did that. I recently replaced my video card on a 2 year old PC and I considered just connecting it to the TV (it has HDMI and DVI outputs and the TV has DVI input), but I was worried about damaging my TV with unsupported resolutions. Its off the table for now, but if I ever wanted to do that, what do I need to do to protect my TV? Even if I set the base Windows resolution to match what the TV can produce, what if I install a game and it defaults to a resolution that is unsupported, for example.

I know this is a little off topic, but since you have successfully done this, I woule like to hear your experience.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I abandoned ever using MediaShare. It's just way to slow and painful. It's ok for free and in a pinch but I now have moved over to Boxee. I built a htpc for $200 and it is controlled by my ipod touch for keyboard and mouse thru wifi. It is completely AWESOME! I really wish mediashare had 1% of what Boxee has.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I'm curious about how you did that. I recently replaced my video card on a 2 year old PC and I considered just connecting it to the TV (it has HDMI and DVI outputs and the TV has DVI input), but I was worried about damaging my TV with unsupported resolutions. Its off the table for now, but if I ever wanted to do that, what do I need to do to protect my TV? Even if I set the base Windows resolution to match what the TV can produce, what if I install a game and it defaults to a resolution that is unsupported, for example.
> 
> I know this is a little off topic, but since you have successfully done this, I woule like to hear your experience.


You wont damage your TV. Widescreen monitors support widescreen resolutions of 16:10. TVs are 16:9, worst case scenario you'd lose a little real estate. And with it being digital, the TV and Graphics processor can talk to eachother and determine how to display properly.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

CJTE said:


> You wont damage your TV. Widescreen monitors support widescreen resolutions of 16:10. TVs are 16:9, worst case scenario you'd lose a little real estate. And with it being digital, the TV and Graphics processor can talk to eachother and determine how to display properly.


I don't know if it matters, but my TV is from 2003 and it is a rear projection (not DLP) monitor. Would I still be OK?


----------

